# Smoked Dauphinoise potatoes



## smokingbunny (Jul 7, 2016)

I made this a couple of weeks back and I'll be making it again and again.

You will need 4 or 5 large potatoes peeled and sliced as thinly as possible.

5 or 6 cloves of garlic finely sliced.

1 large onion finely sliced.

50grams of butter.

300mls of double cream

Sea Salt and Cracked Pepper.

1 deep foil dish buttered.

Place a layer of onions on the bottom, then a layer of potatoes, sprinkle the garlic on and season with salt and pepper and then repeat until all your ingredients have run out.  Tear small bits off the butter and place over the top then pour the cream all over it.

Mine took 2 hours to smoke, but it wasn't cooked all the way through, so put it in the oven for a further 40 minutes to cook thoroughly.

This is a French recipe taken to another level.

I used Jack Daniels Barrel wood.

Enjoy.


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 8, 2016)

DANG SmokingBunny, I'll be making those soon!  Shoot, I'm making them tonight!  Might have to sneak a little cheese in just one of the layers but they sound fantastic!  Thanks for the post!

Edit: I didn't have time to fire up the smoker so I'm making them in the oven.  I added a layer of thinly sliced yam (not enough white potatoes in the pantry) and a layer of Havarti cheese.  Wow, they smell FANTASTIC!  Will definitely try these in the smoker!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 9, 2016)

Sounds delicious!

Too bad you didn't get any photo's.

Al


----------



## smokingbunny (Jul 9, 2016)

Firstly, I can take no credit for this recipe, it's a very old French recipe that I just introduced to the Smoker.

Noboundaries, your a bit like me, I see a recipe sometimes knowing that I haven't got all the Ingredients but still want to make it straight away, making things up as I go along and sometimes coming up with a better recipe, just by accident.


----------



## smokingbunny (Jul 9, 2016)

SmokinAl, because it didn't quite cook all the way through in the smoker I thought it had failed, until we had eaten it all, hence absent photo.


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 9, 2016)

SmokingBunny, OMG they were delicious!  I'm not a big vegetable preparer, but one of my daughters bought me a kitchen mandoline for Father's Day for slicing and chopping veggies.  That device made this recipe a breeze to make.  

I was winging it on oven temp and time.  I did 350F for 1hr 20m.  They needed another 10 mins but we were so hungry from smelling them we dug in anyway!  This is now one of our favorite potato recipes.  Thanks again for posting!


----------



## smokingbunny (Jul 10, 2016)

Glad that you enjoyed them Noboundaries.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 that's what sharing is all about.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

I'm making then for dinner today.


----------



## smokingbunny (Jul 10, 2016)

So made them again today but changed the ingredients slightly.  Instead of using just onion, I used leeks shallots and onion.  Baked them in the oven for an hour and then finished them off in the Smoker.

Before













P4100601a.jpg



__ smokingbunny
__ Jul 10, 2016






After













P4100603a.jpg



__ smokingbunny
__ Jul 10, 2016






Be sure to put a tray underneath your potatoes as the cream bubbles overboard.


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 10, 2016)

Those look amazing.  I wasn't planning on going to the store today but I think that just changed!


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Aug 1, 2018)

Add some dill and these would be good with seafood. This would be a great holiday side too. I did harvarti and dill scalloped potatoes as an Easter side to go with the ham last year. 

The OP used the smoker and the oven both times she posted the recipe. 

1) Can anybody guess how long they'd take to fully cook in the smoker, running at 225℉ to 250℉? I'm guessing 4 to 5 hours. 

2) Cover for the first two hours and uncover the last 2 or 3 to brown the top and get smoke? 

3) Add more liquid to the recipe than the OP used? How much, 1/2c -1c? Things are more likely to dry out when cooked low and slow. The OP may not have had that problem because she sped up cooking by using the oven for part of the cooking time.


----------

